# What you find....



## Lucky13 (Nov 28, 2015)

....doing a bit of housework! Totally forgotten that I had these....


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 28, 2015)

A great sheet Jan, plenty of excellent options to do.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 28, 2015)

Yip....three Beurling birds on the sheet!


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 28, 2015)

Also, decals for the bird I'm doing in the current GB. Not cheap anymore, not that they were cheap to begin with considering all the options



Geo


----------



## Wurger (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 28, 2015)

The modelers equivalent of finding $20.00 in your pants pocket.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 28, 2015)

All I find in my pocket is dust !
But I found a few resin pieces in a box I'd forgotten about.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 16, 2015)

Found another set of decals, while looking for something completely different...!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 16, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Dec 16, 2015)

Good stuff old boy, and a good excuse to buy some more kits to fit onto the decals .................


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 18, 2015)

Very cool! The only thing I find when doing house work is rubbish stuffed down the back of the couch by our kids...


----------

